# fishing vessels on film



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Now gents , which of you knowledgeable chaps is going to be the first to tell me..... What are the names of the trawlers/ fishing vessels used on the "youngs" fish food adverts..especially the large stern fisher at the start of the advert and the small shelter decker at the end. and have they been featured on the gallery section.cheers,neil.(K)


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Hans Anderson is the name of the large stern trawler at the start of the advert.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks ally. I knew someone would know at least one of them.cheers,neil.


----------

